
A math problem for Austrian 10-year-olds - s_severus
https://twitter.com/UlrikeStrommer/status/1064584792736452609
======
The_suffocated
The equations are already arranged in a manner that the unknowns can be solved
_directly_ by forward substitution (3s=30 => s=something, 2k+s=20 =>
2k=something => k=something,...). I am shocked that so many people in that
twitter thread are not able to solve them.

 __Edit. __But this may be a trick question, because in the last equation,
what you have is not a pair of shoes, but one single shoe. The same for the
thingy wrapped in newspaper.

~~~
simonblack
More shoes than that.

------
s_severus
I found this interesting because:

1) It is evil 2) Is it actually teaching math?

Without reading any comments, your first attempt to solve it will most
probably be wrong.

------
sb001
23\. It is really amazing.

~~~
ColinWright
Nope.

~~~
sb001
Yeah, its evil =(

6s = 30 -> s = 5

2b + 2s = 20 -> 2b = 20 - 10 -> b = 5

4p + 1b = 13 -> 4p = 13 - 5 -> 4p = 8 -> p = 2

\------------------------>

1s + ((1b + 2s + 2p) * 1p) = ?

5 + ((5 + 2 _5 + 2_ 2) * 2) = ?

5 + ((5 + 10 + 4) * 2) = ?

5 + (19 * 2) = ?

5 + 38 = 43

\----------------->

[6s] + [4p + 1b] = 43

6 _5 + 4_ 2 + 5 = 43

30 + 8 + 5 = 43

\---------------->

[6s] + [4p + 1b] = 43

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 1s + ((1b + 2s + 2p) * 1p)

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 1s + [(1bp + 2sp + 2p^2)]

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 5 + [5 _2 + 2_ 5 _2 + 2_ (2*2)]

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 5 + [10 + 20 + 8]

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 5 + 38

[6s] + [4p + 1b] =? 43

43 = 43

------
iamjdg
23

~~~
s_severus
Nope, sorry!

